# Official Giro d'Italia Stage 17 thread (spoilers. Do I still need to remind you?))



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok, shortest stage of the Giro.

Post Rest Day 2.

Legs are either fresher or heavy now. 

Sastre will go for it yet again. From how far?

Who will follow? CAN anyone follow?

Lance was sleeping well indeed : <div>



<br><a href="http://www.livestrong.com/lance-armstrong/video/rest-day/105149dc-11e4-4e03-aab8-0888a79132f1/">Rest day</a> -- powered by http://www.livestrong.com</div>

Leipheimer has nothing to lose but does he have anything left to go for it and gain time? Or will he lose more time? Or could he maintain the gap?

Will the Longhorn fan, with the longhorns take anyone out today?

Will Popo try and beat Sastre up for passing him?

Who will say "eff it" and just quit?

Edit to spell name properly - My pick for the day: Mario Cipollini.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Levi will win today


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> Ok, shortest stage of the Giro.
> 
> Post Rest Day 2.
> 
> ...


My pick for the day: Marco Pantanni


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

JaeP said:


> My pick for the day: Marco Pantanni


At least pick a guy still living.

That's not very nice to the late Pantani. Just sayin.

Was it coz I said Marco Cipollini instead of Mario?


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

I think some one with something to prove will take this stage. It's a break away day. Just crazy attacks all over trying to do something. I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

The Killer. No doubt. He'll get spanked in the final TT....his only chances are here and Vesuvio.

Sastre: Of course, but he's ideal attacking situation is Vesuvio. This stage may be too short for his stealth attacks.

Levi: He can't attack....plain and simple. He's like Cadel in the Mtns. He'll keep up in most situations, but in the end the TT is where he gets any time.

Gonna be a good day of racing.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

expect Astana to sho up today. their MO as of late has them on the cusp of "nevermind those guys" and then they come back all organized and stuff. 








there is not much road from the start to the finishing climb. astana will organize on the climb up pretoro and get to the front for the descent. i can see levi and them setting a blistering pace up blockhaus to shut down the accelerations. whether or not sastre, menchov, basso, and diluca keep up is anyones game. and then you have to factor the question of LA going for a stage win today(if Levi cant hang) or in pompeii. if Astana can break the riders today, Vesuvius will be awesome.

edit:
my pick? *Sastre*. i know it looks like im on teh astana train today, but i have just been broken so many times. its like battered wives syndrome.

edit2: the right profile should be here now. i was rushing to a 7:30-4:00 meeting. sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

That don't look like the right stage profile to me.....


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Liquigas and Astana will give it a real go, along with cervelo today. I think that they will go after LPR and Rabo, in a big way. Menchov out of pink.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

RAI Sport opened their broadcast with the Talking Heads' _Psychokiller_.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

weltyed said:


> expect Astana to sho up today. their MO as of late has them on the cusp of "nevermind those guys" and then they come back all organized and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stage profile epic fail.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*correct profile*



Rolando said:


> That don't look like the right stage profile to me.....


Here is todays correct profile.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sastre is a good pick. Pelizotti is a good one. Basso would be a solid choice.

I say out on a limb...Stefano Garzelli.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

*Cippo?*

Are you on crack? 
AleJet will crush Mario today, it suits his style, and i hear he is having the "good sensations" today 
You heard it here first
On another topic, its a little known fact that the average recreational cyclist will experience a 11.8% increase in climbing performance during any of the GT's. This is due to the increased viewing of pro cyclists doing thar thang. "Hey, i could do that..."
The effects are similar, it is said, to a mild EPO cycle. However, with not enough base to fully utilize these performance enhancements, said recreational cyclist will tend to blow up early on in these climbs, with spectacular results.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

squadra said:


> Are you on crack?
> AleJet will crush Mario today, it suits his style, and i hear he is having the "good sensations" today
> You heard it here first


Oh yeah, AleJet?

No way!!!

Cippo is leading.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Eddy will come out of retirement, and the entire peloton will quit in fear. Eddy wins the stage and all the jerseys. And knock-ups both of the podium girls.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and folks*



Coolhand said:


> Eddy will come out of retirement, and the entire peloton will quit in fear. Eddy wins the stage and all the jerseys. And knock-ups both of the podium girls.


we have a winner
and eddy knocks them up just by looking at them


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

I just read that Diluca has done this climb hundreds of times as he lives nearby....damnn


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

ProRoad said:


> I just read that Diluca has done this climb hundreds of times as he lives nearby....damnn


I heard from Sean Kelly and his partner in commentary that he trains on that climb indeed.


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

I think that we might see one of the lesser stars take the stage, with the leaders marking one another


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

why isnt lpr up with diluca by cervelo?


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

nasty low side at full speed for Diegnan on Cervelo. ouchy!

Levi will dominate, california


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

'here comes sashtray'


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Lance??????????


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Lookit LA!!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

lance goes


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

You just KNOW he's hungry for a stage


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

looks like he has the cadence


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Pelizotti will know fear...


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

pelizotti looking smooth


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Pelizotti keeps looking back like the Grim Reaper is after him


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

la chips 2" of pelizotti


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

ll coming to the front


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

LAnce won't get it, it's going to be diluca.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Tadej Valjavec sitting pretty...


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

pelizotti gets seconds back form La


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

la going in reverese now, 22" to pelizotti


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

TheDon said:


> LAnce won't get it, it's going to be diluca.


He looks to be falling back from Pellizotti and the big guns behind haven't fired yet, in fact they've slowed and a general regrouping is occurring.

The climb looks pretty fast and non-selective so far?


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

and BOOM! all hell breaks loose....


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

diluca goes


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

la is over..menchov diluca garrzelli basso 2gether


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Good training ride for Tex anyway


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnHenry said:


> diluca goes



And rides Armstrong out the back of the group


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> He looks to be falling back from Pellizotti and the big guns behind haven't fired yet, in fact they've slowed and a general regrouping is occurring.
> 
> The climb looks pretty fast and non-selective so far?


 He just died or was that another interval?


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Basso must have had a good breakfast....


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

pelizotti looking good


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Menchov is looking pretty cool next to DiLuca


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Have you noticed the striking similarity between Pelizotti and Sammy Hagar??


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

If DiLuca is "The Killer", then Menchov should be "The Assassin". Barely any emotion from that guy!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

nice to see simoni up with sastre


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

LA is having a great ride following Sastre eh?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

pelizotti working now


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

someone will go at 5km?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

peliotti adds a few seconds


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

simoni looks pretty darn good with sastre and la


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

di luca wishes for some help


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

pelizotti adds another second


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

"Pellizotti is suffering like he never has before and will the summit of Blokhaus please show up as soon as possible"
Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnHenry said:


> simoni looks pretty darn good with sastre and la


I guess Armstrong isn't riding to help Levi anymore. Doesn't look like he even spared him a thought since the climb started


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

pelizotti may overtake sastre in th egc


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

la has that eyelids peeled back expression


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

pelizotti now as 42" day-um nice riding


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Any splits between DiLuca group and group Sastre?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

3km to go. pelizotti looks realy good...will diluca be able to go at all...menchov is on his arse


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

simoni and la putting sastre in trouble


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Sastre looks to be hurting


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

diluca trying to go...no go..pelizotti at 51"


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

di luca and menchov off the front..diluca strains..pelizotti wanting..


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

DiLuca is just NOT going to drop menchov


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

DiLuca riding like mad, Menchov looks effortless.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

diluca still trying


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

i'd love to see Menchov attack...


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

pelizotti still wanting at 42" or so


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

1km to go


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Menchov is so flippin strong!


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Garzelli!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

pelizotti tiring


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Garzelli will block Menchov in so DiLuca can get some extra secs


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

pelizotti has it!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Sojourneyman said:


> i'd love to see Menchov attack...


He's already outsprinted him 2 out of 3 times, so he'll probably just wait to take some time at the line.

Menchov showing a hint of weakness! Surely will give Di Luca some hope for 2 days.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

diluca goes gets about 2 secs back


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

la looks tired


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

pelizotti in 3rd now on gc


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnHenry said:


> la looks tired


I don't think he ever suffered like that on his way to cake-walking his Tour wins


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I don't think he ever suffered like that on his way to cake-walking his Tour wins


he looked ready to fall off after crossing the line.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

diluca better be ready to pull it out of his arse on stage 19, if he expects to win.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I guess Armstrong isn't riding to help Levi anymore. Doesn't look like he even spared him a thought since the climb started


yeah, i thought that when la was up by diluca, sastre, and menchov. it's all about number 1.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

JohnHenry said:


> yeah, i thought that when la was up by diluca, sastre, and menchov. it's all about number 1.


on a single climb of a 50 mile stage, not much use for a teammate.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> on a single climb of a 50 mile stage, not much use for a teammate.


true that.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Damn!! I must get a new Crystal Ball. 

Fantastic Stage!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I should have gone with my gut feeling of Pellizotti.

Oh well.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Damn, I really thought LA would pull this one out.

Good to see Di Luca get a few secs on Menchov. I'm a fan of the killer and would like to see him in the TdF next year.

Sad to see Sastre knocked out. Thought he had the legs given stage 16.

Leipheimer..disappointing.

Can't see how anyone, but Menchov wins this thing. he may not win the last climbing stage. May even lose the jersey that day to DiLuca, but he'll slay them all in the TT


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

camera still rolling on RAI/Universal... big legged blond chick looks like she'd rather be some place else.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I guess Armstrong isn't riding to help Levi anymore. Doesn't look like he even spared him a thought since the climb started


Well, why work for Levi at this point? The only thing he can hope for now is a stage win with the final TT. I think Lance, Levi himself and others knew Levi can't take time back on anyone ahead of him on GC in the mountains...

Pellizotti is 2 minutes behind, how's his TT skills?


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Menchov definitely showing weakness. DiLuca needs to win stage 19 to gain the most bonus time to put him into a comfortable lead. But I wouldnt exactly discount Sastre yet either. Levis finished, I guess it will be the tour of California for him next year?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I was hoping Lance would be able to catch Franco and stick with him. Or at least stick with the Basso group.

Leipheimer definitely came into this Giro as the strongest, but it's finishing as the strongest that counts unfortunately for him..

I wonder how he'd perform if these mountain stages were in the first 2 weeks instead of now. Hmm? Levi in pink by now perhaps if that was the case?

Anyway, he managed to be towed back to Sastre's group at the end.

Menchov is the strongest for now. Sastre paid for his efforts 2 days ago indeed. Di Luca is pissed! Haha.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

will have to watch when i get home. forgot pellizotti was up there on GC with basso and them. i even mentioned it yesterday. grrr.

anyway, diluca got a few seconds closer. he would need to light up stage 19 and then have "something special" for the TT. so now it looks like its menchovs race to loose.

is astana now "none for all and all for none?"


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> I was hoping Lance would be able to catch Franco and stick with him. Or at least stick with the Basso group.
> 
> Leipheimer definitely came into this Giro as the strongest, but it's finishing as the strongest that counts unfortunately for him..
> 
> ...


As much as I enjoyed it; the tour of Gila was a waste of time for LL...ahhhh, sweet retrospect.


----------



## UniSports (May 8, 2009)

*Final Four Days of Giro! Wow!*

THE FINAL 4 DAYS of the GIRO are HERE!!! Every morning the on-line broadcast starts around 8:30 and everday on TV at 12:00 PM (EST) for the next 4 days the top cyclist from around the World will duel it to be the last athlete in the pink jersey. Don’t forget to enter to win the sweepstakes with world class cycling gear! It’s a tight race and the whole cycling community will be biting at their nails for the finish.

Stage 18 Broadcast: http://www.universalsports.com/mediaPlayer/media.dbml?id=138646&catid=-2&sid=13044&db_oem_id=23000 

Watch & Win Sweepstakes: http://www.universalsports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=23000&ATCLID=3738676


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

weltyed said:


> will have to watch when i get home. forgot pellizotti was up there on GC with basso and them. i even mentioned it yesterday. grrr.
> 
> anyway, diluca got a few seconds closer. he would need to light up stage 19 and then have "something special" for the TT. so now it looks like its menchovs race to loose.
> 
> is astana now "none for all and all for none?"


When you've got no one who can compete I am sure it breaks down and Lance wanted to get a stage. He could still get the TT I guess, but LL is done.

What'll be interesting is what happens at the TdF.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

weltyed said:


> will have to watch when i get home. forgot pellizotti was up there on GC with basso and them. i even mentioned it yesterday. grrr.
> 
> anyway, diluca got a few seconds closer. he would need to light up stage 19 and then have "something special" for the TT. so now it looks like its menchovs race to loose.
> 
> is astana now "none for all and all for none?"


I think they really want a stage now so they're doing whatever they can. Or not.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

UniSports said:


> THE FINAL 4 DAYS of the GIRO are HERE!!! Every morning the on-line broadcast starts around 8:30 and everday on TV at 12:00 PM (EST) for the next 4 days the top cyclist from around the World will duel it to be the last athlete in the pink jersey. Don’t forget to enter to win the sweepstakes with world class cycling gear! It’s a tight race and the whole cycling community will be biting at their nails for the finish.
> 
> Stage 18 Broadcast: http://www.universalsports.com/mediaPlayer/media.dbml?id=138646&catid=-2&sid=13044&db_oem_id=23000
> 
> Watch & Win Sweepstakes: http://www.universalsports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=23000&ATCLID=3738676


can you un-geoblock the Philippines sir?


----------

